# Comment garder la même résolution en plein écran d'une VM Windows dans Parallels Desktop



## Ledvyc (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une VM de Windows avec Parallels Desktop et je voudrais savoir s'il serait possible de garder la même résolution de l'écran à chaque démarrage de la VM ? actuellement, je suis à 1680x945 en plein écran, je voudrais garder cette résolution à chaque démarrage de la VM.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## Ledvyc (2 Octobre 2022)

Re, si j’éteins par Windows, je reviens bien à cette résolution mais si je ferme la fenêtre pour suspendre la VM et que je la relance, je n'ai plus cette résolution, je suis à 1920x1080.


----------

